# kayak rod build test



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

anyone want to suggest a rod blank for a gen-purpose cobia/king rod for a yakker, going to have 20lb braid and a corvalus 401 on it with clocked guides, just looking for opinions on what stick to use, so far looking at st. croix 5C70MHF-B, 4C71MHXF, and 4C68MHF, also gator # B10-30, cant be much longer than 7 feet to fit in my cabin roof hard bill to fill i know thats why im asking here. im leaning towards the 5C70MHF-B mostly.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

You put 20# braid on a cobia/king rod? Why not something a bit stronger?


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have 50 pound braid and troll on an Ugly Stick Catfish Rod.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

im playing the light tackle game, im looking to see how much i can get away with before i get spooled, if that starts happening ill uprate my line...till then i wanna push the lower limits


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You will not get spooled by a Cobia of any size, I promise. Without looking up those blanks specs, I'd say as long as it is a MH action and rated for 10-20lb or heavier you should be alright.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

20# mono here for kings/cobia


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*St. Croix*

Light Tackle Rules!!!

I've got a St. Croix Inshore Tidemaster you can try-on for size. Great graphite rod, just too heavy for what I do. I had an Ambassadeur 6600 Rocket on it. TC66MHF, 6'6" MH Fast Action rated at 10-20. Would be a cheap quality blank if you like it.

Joe 516-2409


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

BlackJeep said:


> You put 20# braid on a cobia/king rod? Why not something a bit stronger?





PAWGhunter said:


> 20# mono here for kings/cobia


I'm pretty new to saltwater, but I caught 36" to 42" kings all day long from my yak this past fall on 20lb mono with a wally-world king leader. Never had any break off in that size range. Any heavier line/gear probably would have taken the fun out of it.


----------

